# I made the cover !



## ccheese (Jan 27, 2014)

Hey guys.... Guillow's Model Airplanes sent me a new catalog, today. My model of the L-4 "Birddog" is on the cover ! Lower left...

Charles

Reactions: Like Like:
7 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 27, 2014)

Congratulations Charles, rightfully deserved.

Geo


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 27, 2014)

Nice!!!


----------



## Catch22 (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats Charles!


----------



## woody (Jan 27, 2014)

Great job Charles.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 27, 2014)

Way cool Charles!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 27, 2014)

How frickin' cool is that!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jan 27, 2014)

Sweet!!! Congratulations Charles!!!!!!! Great news!!!! Frame that sucker!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 27, 2014)

Bl**dy well done and well deserved Mr. C!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jan 27, 2014)

Very cool Charles. 


Wheels


----------



## N4521U (Jan 27, 2014)

Well......................... aren't you the one!
Good-on-yah!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 27, 2014)

Way to go Charles!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 27, 2014)

Congrats, Charles!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 27, 2014)

Happy for you Charles!

When did you sign over the rights or are you getting a cut of the sales?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 28, 2014)

Awesome Charles! Well done mate


----------



## herman1rg (Jan 28, 2014)

Gee Whizzz Mister can I have your autograph?


----------



## Wurger (Jan 28, 2014)

Wonderfully !!! Congratulations Charles, well deserved !!!


----------



## Shinpachi (Jan 28, 2014)

Congrats, Charles!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 28, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Happy for you Charles!
> 
> When did you sign over the rights or are you getting a cut of the sales?





Whenever you submit a photo to Guillow's to automatically give them permission to use the photo as they see fit.

Charles


----------



## otftch (Jan 28, 2014)

Great ! Congrats.
Ed


----------



## Torch (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice,congrats


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 28, 2014)

That's awesome, Charles. Congratulations!


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 28, 2014)

That is so cool Charles!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 28, 2014)

Excellent Charles, congratulations !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 28, 2014)

G'don'ya Charles.


----------



## buffnut453 (Jan 28, 2014)

Bravo Charles!!

Of course making the cover is pretty fantastic but you know you've really "made it" when you're the centrefold (and if that comment prompts forum members to suffer mental images that should but can't be erased...well, get over it!).


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 29, 2014)

Well Done Charles, congratulations mate!


----------



## destrozas (Feb 4, 2014)

congrats my friend


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 5, 2014)

Congrats Charles!


----------

